
Google Interferes with Its Search Algorithms and Changes Your Results - tequila_shot
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-google-interferes-with-its-search-algorithms-and-changes-your-results-11573823753?mod=rsswn
======
drallison
(Behind a paywall, gurrr...) The article makes the point that Google's general
indexing algorithm is augmented to handle special cases Google (or others)
have identified. The author seems argues without proof that this is bad.

